# Bainchi Aria, size help



## Code001 (May 25, 2019)

I can't find any size guide for Bianchi Aria and can someone tell me what approximately size I need for 178 cm height (5'10) and 82-83 cm inseam?

Here is Aria geometry:

https://bit.ly/2KvcQ8i

Is that 55"?

On one web I was find this information but I'm not sure is that correct:

53 cm (165 -175 cm ) Leg length (73 - 78 cm )
55cm (173 - 183 cm ) Leg length (76 - 81 cm )
57cm (180- 190 cm ) Leg length (78 - 83 cm )

Thanks!


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Like a lot of brands that offer individual sizes vs. XS to XL, they probably don't offer a recommendation. That is up to you and your local shop since there are a lot of factors involved in fitting. I have 4 Bianchi from old school steel, sloping top tube to semi sloping top tube and they are all 57 cm. I am 6 foot, longer torso, shorter leg with a 30 inch inseam. If I was younger and more flexible I would potentially down size smaller and jack the seat up, slam the stem. An experienced fitter and qualified shop associate can help to make the determination based on your size and riding style.


----------



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

For more upright position based on your height I'll go with the 57. For reference I would go for a 59cm (I'm 6"1')


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Do you have any current bikes. What sizes? This really isn't rocket science.


----------



## El_LioN (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi, 

Same question: I have bought online an Aria E-Road 59 frame with 1m83 and 86cm inseam (6 feet, 33,8 inches), rather sort legs and long torso. The seller is telling me that I will be too stretched and should fit on a 55. They do not have the 55 nor the 57. Should I proceed (and eventually) buy a shorter stem or cancel the purchase?

The saddle tube of the 59 is 56cm, and according to the traditional calculation rule it should fit (86cm inseam x 0.66 = 56). The Bianchi website only takes into account the inseam, and with 86cm it recommends a 57.

I am often in between sizes, I have a Canyon Endurace in size M but a L could also fit. I bought a BMC Timemachine One Disc recently and could have fitted on a size MS, ML and L.

I would use this bike for short commutes of 15-30 min. max, not as real road bike for long rides, so the perfect sizing seems a bit less important to me.

Any thoughts welcome.


----------

